# Wide Body



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

Has any one out there ever saw a wide body 33? if so how did it look and has anyone got any pics?


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

just do it mate! That would look class in a glass!


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

yes mate i have seen a wide body r 33 as its sitting in my garage at the moment :smokin: 

not too wide tho but you notice it:chuckle:


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Wise Sports, now Behrman*

Do a stunning kit. But it would not be cheap.

SKYLINE WIDE BODY KIT¡¡* AERO PARTS *¡¡¡ÚBEHRMAN GT¡Û¡¡- ¥Ù¡¼¥ë¥Þ¥ó -

Sweet, isn't it?


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

How about this one


Impul:
Taka-Kaira


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

this is mines


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

This was the kit im thinkin of...what do you think?
http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/9224/blue2020side20viewwg0.jpg
http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/6537/greensidefrontviewqr6.gif
http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/3426/greensiderearviewta3.gif


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

muzzer2002 said:


> this is mines
> 
> 
> That looks great mate but im thinkin of a more blended look...fab car tho


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

jae said:


> Do a stunning kit. But it would not be cheap.
> 
> SKYLINE WIDE BODY KIT¡¡* AERO PARTS *¡¡¡ÚBEHRMAN GT¡Û¡¡- ¥Ù¡¼¥ë¥Þ¥ó -
> 
> Sweet, isn't it?


Any idea of the price?


----------



## zig-zag (Nov 30, 2007)

Hunter T said:


> Any idea of the price?


I heard that kit works out at around £3500. Don't quote me on that though


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Hunter T said:


> This was the kit im thinkin of...what do you think?
> http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/9224/blue2020side20viewwg0.jpg
> http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/6537/greensidefrontviewqr6.gif
> http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/3426/greensiderearviewta3.gif


Sorry but that looks like a chav mobile.

Leave your car as it is IMHO.


----------



## dennis waller (Sep 5, 2005)

thunter thats the Zeemax kit, dont do it, your car looks great as it is clean and simple!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

Just want to do something different, theres alot of sameness out there.Not sure what though


----------



## budget_crx (Jan 10, 2008)

the Behrman kit is beautiful!

muzzer- who made your kit? it looks damn good. But why doesn't you trunk line up with the fenders?


----------



## EliteGTR (Aug 29, 2006)

not sure which kit it is but there is this one over in the usa. looks great.
more pics here
Focus Auto Sales Nissan Skyline GTR Meet Universal Studios R34 R at Focus Auto Sales


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

the Behrman kit is beautiful!

muzzer- who made your kit? it looks damn good. But why doesn't you trunk line up with the fenders?



it dosent line up cause the standard spoiler has gone mate 
but will change soon as i have a infill spoiler to cover it


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

The Blue R33 GTR with the wide-body kit gets a thumbs up from me :thumbsup:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

The LM Blue GTR wide body kit does it for me too.

If you go wide body kit , then get that one. Who does that kit actually? japanese or US tuner company???

Hunter T I will do some photoshop for you, as you seem to be somebody open for suggestions, wait until Monday, until then I will come up with something. . . . new body color and rims + wide bodykit are my favorits!


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

oh yes! Thats a big thumbs from me..
Makes me want to get a 33 now!

Hunter,
That kit you put up, don't do it mate, you will ruin a Nissan. The Behrman kit deosn't look to bad on pics, be interesting to see it on a car in the flesh!

Sorry I don't like the other kits, the just look like blocks stuck on the side of the car! Not my cup of tea!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Please make a widebody with taste and go for something like this,

Hardcore R33 GT-S « Kultivate’s Weblog


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

budget_crx said:


> the Behrman kit is beautiful!
> 
> muzzer- who made your kit? it looks damn good. But why doesn't you trunk line up with the fenders?


The original rear spoiler has been taken off. Hence the gap.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ugly, Ugly Ugly, BUTT Ugly !!! Keep it the way it was / is meant to be !! LOL. Spend the money under the bonnet, gearbox, suspension, wheels, anything but on the lovely bodywork of the standard car !!!


----------



## risingsun123 (Apr 1, 2007)

the usa widebody r33 seems to only have wider rear wheels unless im not looking correctly wont this kinda muck up the cars geometry since ive always thought it was meant ot keep the same size rims all round? does look nice though


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

If I was going to make a wide body skyline I would cut the normal GTR arch profile out of the front and rear wings, add two inches of metal then re-weld and blend.


----------



## kjansch (May 8, 2005)

Steve said:


> Ugly, Ugly Ugly, BUTT Ugly !!! Keep it the way it was / is meant to be !! LOL. Spend the money under the bonnet, gearbox, suspension, wheels, anything but on the lovely bodywork of the standard car !!!


I can't agree more ^

All those wide body kits make the R33 look bloated, and it's not as if it's not already the podgy one of the family!


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

muzzer2002, can you post up a few more better quality pics of your car, looks interesting...


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Hunter T said:


> This was the kit im thinkin of...what do you think?
> http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/9224/blue2020side20viewwg0.jpg
> http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/6537/greensidefrontviewqr6.gif
> http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/3426/greensiderearviewta3.gif


Hunter,
I can put you in touch with someone who has that bodywork if you like. Not cheap by any means.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Hunter T said:


> This was the kit im thinkin of...what do you think?
> http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/9224/blue2020side20viewwg0.jpg
> http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/6537/greensidefrontviewqr6.gif
> http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/3426/greensiderearviewta3.gif


no offense but that looks rubbish


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

EliteGTR said:


>


That looks rude! :thumbsup: 

- Kevin.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2006)

jae said:


> Do a stunning kit. But it would not be cheap.
> 
> SKYLINE WIDE BODY KIT¡¡* AERO PARTS *¡¡¡ÚBEHRMAN GT¡Û¡¡- ¥Ù¡¼¥ë¥Þ¥ó -
> 
> Sweet, isn't it?


looks like a beast...such presence!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2006)

Hunter T said:


> This was the kit im thinkin of...what do you think?
> http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/9224/blue2020side20viewwg0.jpg
> http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/6537/greensidefrontviewqr6.gif
> http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/3426/greensiderearviewta3.gif


please dont do that


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

I think that R33 GTS-T with the over-fenders looks like junk.

That blue R33 looks fantastic from the back, but they should have widened the front to match!


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

paul creed said:


> Hunter,
> I can put you in touch with someone who has that bodywork if you like. Not cheap by any means.


i Think that looks hot!!


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> The LM Blue GTR wide body kit does it for me too.
> 
> If you go wide body kit , then get that one. Who does that kit actually? japanese or US tuner company???
> 
> Hunter T I will do some photoshop for you, as you seem to be somebody open for suggestions, wait until Monday, until then I will come up with something. . . . new body color and rims + wide bodykit are my favorits!


That would be good mate.....im gona upset heaps of poeple now....im thinkin of going with house of kolor kandy colours.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

I like it too, and close up it looks awesome and professionally done. As above, not to everyones taste, but what in life is?
Here's a few more shots.




























And this car certainly isn't all show and no go either.


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

I love those arches front and back, do you think it would be possible to blend in a doluck front?


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

How about this one guys, the gold wide body kit?
Nissan Skyline Body Kits - Buy Skyline Body Kits


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Never really been a fan of Veilside kits, but they look Ok on a 32 funnily enough


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

But the R33 Veilside rear bumper looks far better than the Übehr- one.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

paul creed said:


> I like it too, and close up it looks awesome and professionally done. As above, not to everyones taste, but what in life is?
> Here's a few more shots.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry.....that is a bag of sh1t! :chairshot 

Looks like an early 1990 VW Corrado that has been on a Halfords bolt on bullsh1t drive through.

:chuckle:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Trev said:


> I'm sorry.....that is a bag of sh1t! :chairshot
> 
> Looks like an early 1990 VW Corrado that has been on a Halfords bolt on bullsh1t drive through.
> 
> :chuckle:


Each to his own eh.
I didn't say it was Gods own creation, just said it looks good in the flesh. Didn't really see the need for calling it a bag of shit, but there you go.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I would give the following input for such a project:

When you take the above wide bodykit that looks very EURO-style, you can let it look the nuts and more serious if you choose the right combination of color and materials.
I allways hated cars with silver mesh grills in the bumper vents, allways looks cheap(and mesh grill is cheap crap) and fits like mesh grill fits, waving shit. Now if you paint it lacker black or matt black the grill and bumper get a very more production look then "I made this , tis afternoon with my m8 in my garage look".
Pauls posted wide body kit would look awsome if the car would be painted black, some elemets on the kit finished in black carbon, mesh grill black, interior red Recaros, and white TE37 wheels in 19". There is a fine line to make a pure JDM motorsports look, more stylish and elegant or agressive, without going in to designless crap.

I don`t like the color and style of the above looking car, but if I would have to put that bodykit on my R33GTR, it would look far better , even being the same kit.


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> I would give the following input for such a project:
> 
> When you take the above wide bodykit that looks very EURO-style, you can let it look the nuts and more serious if you choose the right combination of color and materials.
> I allways hated cars with silver mesh grills in the bumper vents, allways looks cheap(and mesh grill is cheap crap) and fits like mesh grill fits, waving shit. Now if you paint it lacker black or matt black the grill and bumper get a very more production look then "I made this , tis afternoon with my m8 in my garage look".
> ...


 More people on here should be like you mate,CONSTUCTIVE, with a balanced, inteligent, structured opinion. The guys that put...Puke or that looks sh.t.....who is going to listen to a word they say?
I think the kit in Pauls pics is a nice kit but there is something missing on the front and rear.these areas are just a bit empty and not enough going on.The Arches look awsome.Thats the reason i was asking if any one knew if the front bumper on my car (doluck) would be compatible withe the above kit.even with a bit of work i think this would look good.
I also think colour plays a big part especially with a wide arch kit as the light reflect differently of the more curvey surfaces.Thats what house of kolor paints do so well.
Thanks for your input mate.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

paul creed said:


> Each to his own eh.
> I didn't say it was Gods own creation, just said it looks good in the flesh. Didn't really see the need for calling it a bag of shit, but there you go.


It's my opinion, so I have the right to call it how I see it with my eyes  

I never called the bloke an idiot for wanting to fit these HORRIBLE kits, so I hope no offense was taken.


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

Trev said:


> It's my opinion, so I have the right to call it how I see it with my eyes
> 
> I never called the bloke an idiot for wanting to fit these HORRIBLE kits, so I hope no offense was taken.


Only an IDIOT whould think that using words like "idiot and sh1t" wouldnt cause offence. But then again.....when would the opinion of such an idiot actually count for anything. For an idea of how to contruct a valid constructive inteligent opinion....see GTRLUX. He might not agree or even like what he sees but he is always positive and offers alternatives.He never feels the need to disrespect other peoples views,just voices his own in a pleasant way.Please take note


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I never called you an idiot.

The kit looks sh1t however, IMHO.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

For what is available in the form of wide body kits for the R33, I think the Zeemax kit looks good, but the front and mainly the rear bumper could do with a little help to make it better, the rear would look better with a diffuser. As said before, with whats available for the R33 the Zeemax is a good looker and at the price, a good buy.


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

pupsi said:


> For what is available in the form of wide body kits for the R33, I think the Zeemax kit looks good, but the front and mainly the rear bumper could do with a little help to make it better, the rear would look better with a diffuser. As said before, with whats available for the R33 the Zeemax is a good looker and at the price, a good buy.


Exactly,couldnt of put it better myself. Do you think it would be possible to alter a doluck front to blend with the extended front arches?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

it is very difficult to get a widebody kit to look proper and good on a GT-R. very difficult, but not impossible.

Kakimoto's kit goes quite wide without looking wide. I've seen the Veilside R33 in person - it's a monster. And by monster, I mean it's fecking huge. It looks good, it's just giant in all proportions.

The Wise kit looks good mostly because it's a well-proportioned JGTC replica.

Keep in mind that although even a great kit will look good, you've covered good sheetmetal with fiberglass and plastic. Little impacts will break the stuff, and it'll look crap.


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

My problem is that iv seen alot of kits that look great on the arches ect but at the front and back theyre either too plain(zeemax) or over the top (vielside) there must be something inbetween


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Hunter T said:


> Exactly,couldnt of put it better myself. Do you think it would be possible to alter a doluck front to blend with the extended front arches?


I think the Do-Luck front bumper wouldn't need a lot of work to infuse it to the front fenders as long as it can stretch an inch each side?? the Do-Luck rear bumper, the lower section would look ace with the Zeemax??


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

LOL, i think i can feel a project coming on!!!!


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

the thing about that kit that puts me off is the wide look at the back wheel arches with wide offset alloys... kind of gives the car the saem look oyu would expect to see on a 1970s Ford Capri! 

It just looks cheap and old age. There aren't really many modern era cars that have that kind of look at the rear... doesn't blend in with the natural lines of the car.


----------



## Mr Gee (May 14, 2004)

Zeemax Kit 

YouTube - Nissan Skyline R33GTR Wide Arch Kit Part 2


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Guys,this is a Nissan Skyline forum,not some silly Saxo or Fiesta chav head forum.
A Skyline GTR is a pure performance machine.
So stop talking about wde arch kits on a Skyline.


----------

